# ISO Traditional Venezuelan Recipes.



## ~emz~ (May 25, 2011)

For a school project I am suppose to provide a traditional Venezuelan appetizer and dessert for about twenty people per dish , and was wondering if anyone could help me out with recipes ? I'm looking for something fairly easy , that would keep overnight and that doesn't have peanuts . If anyone has any suggestions it would be really appreciated , thanks !


----------



## CraigC (May 26, 2011)

Arepas come to mind. They can be made in appetizer size. Can't help with dessert.

Craig


----------



## Alix (May 26, 2011)

Hello emz! Long time no see. I'm not much help on the appy.  

Why don't you try dulce de leche? Its done in Venezuela, and its easy to do. You can definitely make enough to serve the class. You can serve it in those little muffin tin liners (the metal ones) that are meant for making chocolates.  





> *DULCE DE LECHE:* Is found in all of South America. The version in Venezuela is also called  _arequipe_ and is mainly produced  in the northern town of Coro. You can find the pure variety of dulce de  leche or the version with chocolate. It is basically sweetened  milk that has been carefully cooked until you receive a brown jam that  tastes a little bit like caramel. An easy way  of preparing it is to cook sweetened condense milk for a couple of  hours.


----------

